# PredatorTalk has been sold...



## El Gato Loco

Hey all,

I just wanted to post a quick note and let you know that PT has been sold and is no longer in my control. After 15 years of running forums - i've decided that this is no longer my thing. I'd much rather spend my time going out and living life as opposed to babysitting grown adults online.

Recent events really opened up my eyes. Everyone feels entitled to something, and no one cares about the free service that has been given to them. When you attempt to cover your costs by implementing advertising, grown men throw temper tantrums and do their best to destroy all you've worked to build. Then these same people suddenly find ways to profit off of your hard work as if it's no big deal to them. It's unfortunate, but that's the nature of running a site like this. I envision cease & desist letters and lawsuits will follow for using the PT brand to profit.... might wanna rethink that strategy.

In any event... i've enjoyed the time out here with most of you. This site has a lot of potential and I hope it continues to do well. I'll continue to work with the new owners to ensure PT is the best site it can be and I doubt they'll put up with the BS for long so i'm sure everything will turn out just fine.

All the best,

CM


----------



## dwtrees

Going to miss you. Sorry you had to put up with the whiners.


----------



## youngdon

Sadly, I knew this day was coming. Thanks for the friendship, memories, and good times !

Welcome to the new owner !


----------



## hassell

Good luck out there, you'll do well, thanks for making the site what it is today, it's created a lot of friendships and good memories.

Welcome also to the new owners !!!


----------



## Ruger

Thanks for all you've done Chris, met a lot of great people and made some friends. Congrats to the new owners, you've got a great site.


----------



## prairiewolf

Like SG , I saw this coming and knew it wouldnt be long. But I feel the comment of someone trying to profit off of the PT brand was directed at me! Just for the record, I talked to Don about the PT calls and came up with a percentage of every call to be donated back to the site. The only other PT brand item I can think of is the decal and I am sure it wasnt directed at Don. I also talked to Don and stated I was going to keep the cost down around $25 for the calls, now if anyone thinks I am really making a big profit off of a $25 call their wrong. Most call makers on here sell their calls for more than that and then remember a percentage of that goes back to the site. If I really wanted to get down to the actual costs and include labor, material and shipping I could write off some as a loss. I ordered the pins and paid the setup fees out of my own pocket and all was intended to be able for all members to afford a PT Predator Call. I would like to know how the members feel about all of this and also how the new owners stand, If they have copyrights or a trademark registered on the PT logo please say so. I am also doing the same thing for another forum and the owner stated he had its logo copyrighted but gave me permission to make the calls. So new owners please contact me and let me know how you stand on this matter, I have no idea if the logo is copyrighted and Don has never mentioned anything in our conversations through PMs.

Sorry Don, I am not trying to get you involved. its just I think and probably alot of the members do too, that you handle alot of the going ons with the site.


----------



## 220swift

Chris,

Thank you for starting a hunting site where I feel completely at home. I've been a prowler around other sites for many years, however, this was the first and last hunting site I've joined. My hat's off to you for your vision for Predator Talk. I've made many new acquaintances, what I hope to be friendships that last the rest of my life and I'm sure made some angry. My last hope is that you and your family keep chasing that dream and find the rainbow at the end.

Good luck Chris!

Mike


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to the new owner.


----------



## El Gato Loco

No one should have "seen anything coming" because it wasn't coming. The decision wasn't made to sell the site until we decided to monetize the site and ran into a bunch of disruptive crybabies who felt entitled to free advertising. I didn't come this far to have this place turn into what every other forum is - I don't believe in chasing members around, deleting posts, and babysitting all day. That's what made PT different from the other sites.

Sorry guys but I am bailing out of this conversation because the whole situation frustrates me. I worked my tail off to make this site into something great and all I wanted to do was cover my costs and some didn't even want that to happen. They're covered now though.... so no need to worry.

I appreciate all of the kind words over the years. I know you all will keep the place running the way we had it before. I think PT is a great site and has a great future with a group of people who have more time than I do and can give it the attention it deserves.

Perhaps my original post could have been a bit more graceful but since I am no longer associated with the site - I can speak my mind. 

All the best.


----------



## A10hunter

I have not been around long enough to know how all this transpired, but I really appreciate this site and the people on it that have passed on so much knowledge and laughs. It is a bummer to hear about some falling out among guys on here, and I hope guys don't walk away with bitterness. Like I said, I don't know what is going on under the surface, but I hope that this site doesn't turn south.


----------



## prairiewolf

I apologize to all PT members in advance !!!!

But I take offense at the comment

"bunch of disruptive crybabies who felt entitled to free advertising."

This statement has to be aimed at callmakers, because no other advertisers at the time were posting in the forum. I for one never whined about paying and a long time ago I contacted Chris to be a sponsor and he said he didnt want money and came up with calls for banners. I have PMs to support my sayings and really think that comment wasnt needed. A few months back I stated I was retiring and wouldnt be selling calls on here except for special sets or calls and thats been the case. If the PT calls are approved by the new owners I will be glad to still do them and if they think I am doing it for profit only I have another option. They pay for the wood, pins and shipping and I will donate all the labor to make them and they can be sold in the PT store.

Again I apologize if I am offending anyone in particular but certain statements were offending to me and I feel as a man I must stand up and speak!


----------



## youngdon

Let's not start now, we've built a good site. Let's keep it that way.

Let's keep this as a "Thank You and Good-Bye" to Chris for having the vision and patience to start and grow this site.


----------



## prairiewolf

I agree Don and I have personaly sent an email to Chris. no more will be said about it on the site.

Again I apologize to all members !!


----------



## Ruger

Good people, good hunting, good times.


----------



## 22magnum

Wow what did I miss?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good luck chris and thanks for the site

but i have to ask, in the ultimate poll contest you stated our info would not be shared,sold etc.

does that still hold true?

or will i be getting a bunch of emails trying to sell me crap i dont want or need now?

if so,then i am very sorry i ever shared my info

once again,thanks for the site and the good times


----------



## youngdon

SGB, I'm sure that the new owners will abide by that. I think the last thing they want is to irritate members and chase them off, ruining their investment.

*Once again...could we please keep this to a "Thank You and Good-Bye" thread ?*

22magnum...

Nothing...nothing at all. PT is still up and running, the members are still respectful of each other and all is well.


----------



## 22magnum

Cool, gracias and adiós amigo. Wish you the best in your future endeavors.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome to the new Owners---------SB*


----------



## fr3db3ar

Thanks for the site Chris, you did a great job of building it up and the members have done a good job of making this a welcoming environment. Welcome to the new owners.

Thanks to Don for the hard work you're involved in.

I look forward to a future that makes the change seamless.

Good luck with all you do Chris.


----------



## bar-d

Vaya con Dios amigo.

:hunter:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well with growth comes change. I been here since the beginning and currently aint planning on leaving. I want to thank Chris for the site and all that he has put into it and the chance to learn things and share things as well. I feel I have made many friends and I for 1 don't see this as as end but just another chapter so is the way of life. Don and Hassel have been a the threads that have continued to hold the fort down. Cat and Bar-d have been major players as well, i mention these guys as they are some of the early original members to join PT. my hats off to all them and those that are here today new and old. PT is what it was meant to be in my opinion yea we have our issues and such but in my opinion it is still a site much different than others. I feel strongly about my views and here i can share them and they are just that MINE. i don't get chastised for them and many share the same views as me. This doesnt make me right or wrong but just me. About the advertising I have the choice to join or not and thats my choice. I have donated smoked goods and auctioned off calls with no expectations from me other than an honest opinion of what you thought of them. I hope the rest of us continue in the direction of why we came to PT and not what it could do for us other than allow us to meet others that share the same desire and love of the outdoors. i hate to see the issues being discussed and the feeling being shared. I really don't care for change but it is the cycle of everything. I hope maybe Chris can can back as just a member some day and enjoy the site from the perspective we all do. What is done is just that done. Thanks really isn't enough to say to Chris to cover as he has done for PT and the same goes for everyone here who has made this site what it is. Welcome to the new Owners but we the members are what PT is and can be and lets continue to make this the site we have always enjoyed.

Thats All I have to Say About That!!!!

Bigdrowdy1


----------



## prairiewolf

Well said Rodney !!


----------



## Scotty D.

That IS scary..........


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks for creating this great site Chris. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## 4Nines

Well I guess this is as good of a time as any to introduce myself 

My name is Doug and I am one of the new owners. I'm originally from NM and now reside in TX. I grew up on a ranch in the middle of no where in a hunting family. I have a large gun collection and I am pretty much interested in anything that burns fuel or gunpowder.

I like to think of myself as an enthusiast for the enthusiasts. I have some computer skills and when I'm not behind the scenes keeping things running smoothly, I'm outdoors as much as possible doing all the things that guys like to do - race, shoot guns, weld, watch sports, enjoy a cold one. Not specifically all in that order and most of the time several of those things at the same time 

So, if you need anything around the site or you think the site needs something, please feel free to drop me a PM and I will do my best to make sure that everyone has a place to hangout and talk about all things that are good.


----------



## prairiewolf

Welcome ! PM sent


----------



## 22magnum

4Nines said:


> Well I guess this is as good of a time as any to introduce myself
> 
> My name is Doug and I am one of the new owners. I'm originally from NM and now reside in TX. I grew up on a ranch in the middle of no where in a hunting family. I have a large gun collection and I am pretty much interested in anything that burns fuel or gunpowder.
> 
> I like to think of myself as an enthusiast for the enthusiasts. I have some computer skills and when I'm not behind the scenes keeping things running smoothly, I'm outdoors as much as possible doing all the things that guys like to do - race, shoot guns, weld, watch sports, enjoy a cold one. Not specifically all in that order and most of the time several of those things at the same time
> 
> So, if you need anything around the site or you think the site needs something, please feel free to drop me a PM and I will do my best to make sure that everyone has a place to hangout and talk about all things that are good.


Welcome fellow Texan.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Doug !


----------



## 4Nines

Thanks for all the welcomes! PM replied to


----------



## 220swift

Welcome Doug. Thank you for the PM we've exchanged.


----------



## Ruger

Welcome to the site, great bunch of people here, I'm sure your gonna enjoy it.


----------



## Rick Howard

Welcome! Uhhh does it feel strange to anyone else to welcome a fella to his place?


----------



## olsonfia

Welcome Doug.

And yes Rick it does seem a little weird lol


----------



## 4Nines

I look at it as a friendly hangout. A local bar, blind or hunting lodge - we're all here to hangout about talk about common interests and learn from time to time


----------



## prairiewolf

They say an old dog cant learn new things, well I am about as old as the ole dog can get and still move around and I have learned plenty on this site, its a great place and most problems are solved pretty quickly without the harsh words on alot of other sites.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems

Doug, welcome, and PM incoming.

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## bar-d

Welcome Doug.

:hunter:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Better late than not at all. Welcome Doug to your site where we all spend varied amounts of time. I been a member longer than most and I am proud to still be apart of it. Hope this site continues on its path of just good ole boys and girls sharing about what we all like to do. Though the truth may get stretched and the memories a little faded we all mean well and have some stories to tell. Welcome and hope you have no second thoughts about your decision about PT and welcome to what I consider my other family.

Rodney


----------



## fr3db3ar

:welcome: Doug


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

welcome Doug

ive been a member for about a year or so,but have learned alot in that time

and made a couple of friends too, or as we like to call our selves

the good morning gang 

even though i have learned a lot on this site,i still have yet to kill my forst yote

but i know the time is coming,hoepfully this winter

we love pics of anything that you put down

and around here we like to say

"with out pics,it never happened"

so lets see some of your kills and weapons

we love pics of weapons almost as much as we do dead critters

and dont forget the stories,we love them too


----------



## hassell

Welcome to PT, enjoy your site.


----------



## jfarleyx

Thanks, Chris, for starting what I think is a great hunting forum. Best of luck on your future endeavors.

Welcome to the site, Doug!


----------



## knapper

Welcome Doug. I have learned a lot and continue to follow along to learn more, just when you think you have it figured out the animals change the game so there is something new all of the time.


----------



## Scotty D.

Welcome Doug :teeth:

Not to change the subject but did I miss out on a thread for "Stonegod passes 5000 posts"??? :teeth:


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Welcome Doug! Great group of guys on this site that have helped me immensely as I picked up predator hunting..... Now if I can just find time to hunt or fish for that matter.


----------



## huntertibbs

Welcome to the forum Doug


----------



## Scotty D.

Stonegod said:


> ..........yes you did buddy.....and a fellow Ohio boy too!!....it's not to late to go back and rectify your grave error.lol


Well, u coulda posted the link to the thread LOL Guess I'll congratulate u right here then... Congrats Geoff :smile:


----------



## dwtrees

Welcome to your site Doug. I think you made a good investment as this site has a lot of great members.


----------



## 4Nines

Thanks again everyone! I look forward to learning from all the past posts and getting to know everyone better as time goes on


----------



## 22magnum

4Nines said:


> Thanks again everyone! I look forward to learning from all the past posts and getting to know everyone better as time goes on


Where in TX do you live?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 4Nines

North Austin.


----------



## 22magnum

4Nines said:


> North Austin.


"Keep Austin Weird" lol. How's the hunting out there?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I don't know what to say... Thanx Chris for making Predator Talk the best site on the net. I hope you will stick around or at least drop in once in awhile to say hi. I hope all goes well for you and your family... azpredatorhunter... and I would like to say Welcome to PT Doug... wholly Crap, I just dropped the F Bomb on one of the threads... I have been gone for 6 days I didn't know the site was sold. Doug please forgive me, I'll try to clean up my language... az...


----------



## youngdon

Considering the subject matter and your experience with Alzheimers it was IMO well put. However I got your back on that one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Don, it's been a rough week... I appreciate it Don!


----------



## fulch

4Nines said:


> North Austin.


Hey Doug names Jason. Welcome to the site. Just move to Corpus last week, almost right down the street.


----------



## The Royal Beefcake

New guy here.

Welcome to your new forum, Doug. If you want to sell it, too, pm me. :lol:

Best wishes to all,

Eric

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to you Beefcake!


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum beefcake !


----------



## The Royal Beefcake

Thanks guys. I think this thread ran its course but I don't wanna hijack it so I'm gonna say hi in a new thread. Look forward to getting to know many of ya.

BC

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

